# Amboyna Burl Majestic



## Halfcaff (Mar 16, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to find a large wedge of beautiful amboyna locally.  It made some great pen blanks.  It didn't have any sap wood around the outside though.  This is one of the pens that I have made with it.  This is a Majestic pen kit from Penn State.  The amboyna was first sanded down to 600.  Then 10 coats of ultra thin CA was applied.  I finished it down to 12,000 grit micromesh.  I love the way amboyna turns and especially the way it finishes.


----------



## wb7whi (Mar 17, 2010)

Like that stuff. I had some that didn't look like much to start but finished nicely. You must be happy how it turned out.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 17, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 17, 2010)

Halfcaff said:


> I was fortunate enough to find a large wedge of beautiful amboyna locally. It made some great pen blanks. It didn't have any sap wood around the outside though. This is one of the pens that I have made with it. This is a Majestic pen kit from Penn State. The amboyna was first sanded down to 600. Then 10 coats of ultra thin CA was applied. I finished it down to 12,000 grit micromesh. I love the way amboyna turns and especially the way it finishes.


 
Great piece of wood and nice turning of the pen. The photo needs work. Lose the wood as a prop it makes the pen blend in the background. You never want to do that. the other photo needs more lighting to highlight the pen. Just some notes for next time.


----------



## Halfcaff (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks John. Yeah I will have to spend some time in the photography area learning how best to capture my pens. I don't have much experience with it. It would also help to have a better camera.  Thanks for your input!


----------



## boxerman (Mar 17, 2010)

Very nice looking pen. Great job.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice,l love the blank you used.


----------



## Bree (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful pen!!  BTW... What drill bit did you use for the large tube on the Majestic?


----------



## Halfcaff (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks.  I used 37/64. It was a perfect fit.


----------



## Halfcaff (Mar 24, 2010)

So I have been working on my photography skills.  I built a light box and that made a world of difference as far as lighting.  Ill keep practicing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 24, 2010)

Caleb

Now you have improved with the photos 100% over what you had. Now we can appreciate the wood better. Just a couple more suggestions. I do not like to se a cap of a two piece pen laying down. You are not showing anything by doing that. If you want to lay it down for effect then prop the writing portion on top of it to an angle. Also turn the clip to the side more. We all know what a clip looks like but want to see the wood more.  They do look alot better though.


----------



## Halfcaff (Mar 25, 2010)

John 

Those are both great suggestions. Thanks for helping!

Caleb


----------



## jbostian (Mar 25, 2010)

Great looking pen.

Jamie


----------



## gmreeves (Mar 25, 2010)

I really like the look of this pen.  I turned a beautiful piece of amboyna last night and wish it was going on something a little more elegant like the majestic.  Great pen.


----------

